# Priscilla Shirer



## reaganmarsh (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone familiar with her? She's supposed to be into the whole contemplative prayer thing. I confess that apart from the fact that Richard Foster (Quaker mystic) is a proponent, I don't know much about it. I'm trying to familiarize myself with it/her, but I haven't found anyone online who actually seems to know what they're talking about, unless they're foaming at the mouth...

Our home church (I'm still seeking a pastorate) is taking the women through one of her studies. Should I be concerned? Can you direct me to specific quotes/teachings of hers that are heretical? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know about the woman you speak of, but I do know a bit about contemplative prayer. In my very young and inexperienced opinion, I think it is very dangerous and nearly impossible to argue with since at its basis it is irrational and the best arguments against it are "The Bible never says to pray like that," Colossians 2, and James 4 (which is silent on listening for God for direction but instead says to say "If it's the Lord's will").

Depending on the person, it will be more or less dangerous. If someone is a convert from Roman Catholicism and so has an aversion to superstition or is healthily skeptical, he or she should be fine. For those who have never heard of this but instead have heard of a very personal Jesus, that God is your chum, that deliberately trying to hear God outside the bible is fine, that it is fine saying "The Lord told me or led me to do/say this," or that prayer is "talking with God", it can be very harmful and attractive.

I have Richard Foster's _Celebration of Discipline_ if you want some quotes from him or would like a summary of what he teaches. Also, someone in another thread gave me these two links on contemplative prayer. Perhaps you can find the woman or quotes you are looking for on the sites? DANGERS OF CONTEMPLATIVE SPIRITUALITY/MYSTICISM: LECTIO DIVINA : Apprising Ministries
From the Lighthouse Newsletter - July 13, 2010


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 19, 2010)

Afterthought, 

Thanks for your reply. I am sorry for the delayed response on my part; this semester has been quite busy for me and I'm preaching next weekend in view of a call at a church in Oklahoma. So my plate's been pretty full!

I appreciate your words of advice and direction on the matter of contemplative prayer. I will investigate the link that you gave me more fully this evening, and I would love to have anything you've got (quotes, assessment, etc.) dealing with Foster and/or Shirer. 

I fear that many of our young believers are being led into this nonsense by well-meaning pastors who are simply in error. 

Again, thanks, and I'll look forward to your response. If it's easier to email (or if you'd prefer), feel free: reaganmarsh[at]gmail[dot]com. 

Grace to you.


----------

